# Compressor conundrum



## flipside (Jul 9, 2015)

Have had numerous Thomas units over the years. Best quality from my prospective and very durable. They had a few years where they were not building them due to a factory move, but are now back in business. Just picked up a new little trim compressor at a good price. check www.thomasairpac.com


----------

